
The New York Public Library Has a “Digital Time-Travel Service” for Maps - chippy
https://hyperallergic.com/371841/nypl-navigates-to-another-time-and-place/
======
modeless
> “like Google Maps, but with a time slider.”

There isn't a time slider in the map view, but if historical imagery interests
you Google has several cool options:

The desktop Google Earth client will show you historical top-down aerial
imagery that you can scrub through with a time slider:
[https://support.google.com/earth/answer/148094?hl=en](https://support.google.com/earth/answer/148094?hl=en)

You can access historical street view imagery through a time slider in the
main Google Maps web interface: [https://googleblog.blogspot.com/2014/04/go-
back-in-time-with...](https://googleblog.blogspot.com/2014/04/go-back-in-time-
with-street-view.html)

For large-scale or global changes, there's
[https://earthengine.google.com/timelapse/](https://earthengine.google.com/timelapse/)
which is essentially a zoomable video of the entire Earth over the past 30
years at ~30m resolution.

------
DennisP
Before everybody had GPS in their pockets, my buddies and I kicked around an
idea for a "used-to-be map." It would help you when someone giving directions
said "turn left where the Piggly Wiggly used to be."

------
by_Ruben
The Dutch land administration has build an interactive map of the Netherlands
that go back 200 years, 1815 to now It's quite cool to see how Amsterdam has
grown over time.

Check it out at [http://topotijdreis.nl](http://topotijdreis.nl)

~~~
mauro3
The Swiss topographic office map has a similar feature "Journey through time":
[https://map.geo.admin.ch](https://map.geo.admin.ch)

Here zoomed in on one of the big glaciers, which shows how it retreated:
[https://map.geo.admin.ch/?topic=ech&lang=en&bgLayer=ch.swiss...](https://map.geo.admin.ch/?topic=ech&lang=en&bgLayer=ch.swisstopo.pixelkarte-
farbe&layers=ch.swisstopo.zeitreihen,ch.bfs.gebaeude_wohnungs_register,ch.bav.haltestellen-
oev,ch.swisstopo.swisstlm3d-wanderwege&layers_visibility=true,false,false,false&layers_timestamp=18641231,,,&X=90741.14&Y=624067.25&zoom=5)

------
korzun
I had the pleasure of meeting the guy leading NYPL OSS initiative last year;
he demoed this among other things.

Talked about tons of other things NYPL is doing 'under the radar' to embrace
the technology, it was pretty impressive, to say the least.

Always good to see OSS contributions from a government subsidized
establishment.

------
mxfh
for global coverage
[http://www.oldmapsonline.org/](http://www.oldmapsonline.org/) is still the
best thing round.

------
mmagin
See also [http://www.davidrumsey.com/](http://www.davidrumsey.com/) for
general searching of old maps.

